# water not going into condensation pump



## Andy1954 (May 22, 2021)

I have a 15 year old furnace/ac which is in a "closet" in my kitchen along with the water heater. We just had our semi annual inspection about 3 weeks ago - everything fine. I just started to run it for a few hours a day (I am in Ohio). It cools fine, but I noticed the condensation pump on the floor was not working. I poured water into it and it did start to run and I checked outside to make sure it was pumping and it was. But now I see that there is no water even going into the pump, which is why it never was triggered in the first place. The furnace/ac is a gas furnace if that makes any difference. There is no water on the floor. Tried to research how the water is formed in the first place, but it was a bit over my head. The technician can't get back for a week so thought I would pick the brains of you HVAC people. The humidity level is around 50. Been running it 4 days, also smell stale water so I am stumped. Thanks so much!


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a Tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM.

Thread closed.


----------

